# Bonding with your bunny



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2008)

[align=left]A Great Guide Courtesy of Our Own Flashy... [/align]
[align=left] *Bonding with your bunny.*[/align]
[align=left]_by Tracy Hutchings, Feb 2008 (RabbitsOnline.Net)_

When we get a new rabbit we instantly want to be its friend, to feel bonded to each other, however, due to the nature of rabbits this is rarely the case. Rabbits are prey animals so generally lack trust, this trust can be won over though, but it can take time. It can run from days into weeks and into months, so donât get disheartened, keep trying and be patient. Many factors can influence how long it takes you to become your bunnyâs friend; some are very obvious such as the rabbitâs past experiences (a rabbit that has experienced abuse at the hands of a human might take longer to trust people), or his/her nature (an anxious, shy or cautious rabbit might take longer to trust), or it can be less obvious things like certain smells, actions, or other things that may cause the rabbit to view you in a cautious manner.

Thereâs a very common misconception that rabbits like to be snuggled and cuddled. It is true that some rabbits do in fact like this, but some rabbits do not. Rabbits have a different way of communicating from people, so your rabbit may be bonded to you, but because you may not know how rabbits communicate and show affection, you might be missing what the rabbit is telling you. So, as well as bonding with your rabbit, it is also important to know what to look for in a rabbit who is showing affection.

Some rabbits can bond with people, be this any person or a specific person, very easily and quickly; that might be due to the nature of the rabbit, or past experiences. If this is the case you are very lucky and may well have found your heart bunny.

Other rabbits take more work and time to win them over and it is up to us to put the work in and win their trust. This can take weeks, months or even longer, but the more you persevere, the more rewarding it will be when your rabbit is tightly bonded to you. There is no definite way to do this because each rabbit and owner is different from everyone else; however, there are certain strategies that owners can use to win over their bunny.

It can take slightly different ways and means to win over indoor rabbits and outdoor rabbits, mainly due to the differences in which they live, and where they live.

When getting a new rabbit, or needing to re-bond with a rabbit, it is important not to expect too much from the rabbit, and to go at the bunnyâs pace, reading the signals that are being given to you. As Sharon (Pet Website, Unknown) says, âTime and patience are the two most important keys to bonding with your new pet bunnyâ, and this is very important to remember this throughout the whole process.



*The End Result*

It seems strange to look at the end result of bonding before it has really begun, however it is important for anyone bonding with a rabbit, to understand rabbits as a whole.

Rabbits are, by design, not cuddly creatures, they are prey animals who find it hard to trust. Due to this, you should not be aiming for a rabbit who snuggles with you, more for a rabbit who feels comfortable and safe with you.

You might find that you have a rabbit who enjoys snuggles, or a rabbit that follows you around but doesnât want to be touched, or a rabbit who loves to be stroked but hates to be picked up. All those examples show a rabbit who is bonded to you, but that has likes and dislikes (such as liking your company, but not liking to be touched, or liking strokes but dislikes being picked up). This is where it is important to learn about affection from rabbits, so that you can read the signals they give you.

Even though you may have an idea of what you want the end outcome to be with your bun, you must be aware that it might not be your rabbitâs ideal outcome, and if you do persevere to get your outcome, it might take a very long time as you might be going against the rabbitâs nature. It would almost be like you eating the foods you like, but avoiding some, and someone wanting you to eat foods you dislike, and then forcing you to eat them until you either tolerated them, or somehow ended up liking them.


*Your Mood*

It is very important to make sure that you are in a calm mood when you are near the rabbit/s, especially when s/he is getting to know you. Rabbits are very sensitive, so pick up on your mood easily. If you are frustrated with the rabbit (or even frustrated in general) s/he will pick that up and be less likely to be friendly; if you are upset by not being the bunnyâs friend, again, s/he will pick this up and might cower from you. Before approaching the rabbit, take some calm, deep breathes and calm yourself down, making your mood neutral (i.e. not any extreme moods). It can also help to remind yourself at this point that your rabbit friend is not being awkward specifically because of you, and that it is not a personal thing; it is the rabbitâs past and character that are influencing how s/he acts.


*When your Rabbit Arrives at your home*

When your rabbit arrives at your house, s/he will have gone through a big upheaval. Depending on the circumstances, this will be more stressful for some rabbits than others. Things to take into account as to the level of stress s/he might be under when s/he arrived are the rabbitâs age, how far s/he has travelled, where s/he has come from (i.e. a rabbit coming straight from a breeder to your home may be under less stress than a rabbit that has gone from a breeder to a pet shop to your home. Also, a rabbit coming from a shelter might be more stressed), what conditions did the rabbit travel in (things like weather, did the rabbit travel with another rabbit).

It has been suggested that that it is important to give your rabbit time to settle in and start to feel at home and safe before starting to bond (Unknown, unknown). Rabbits need to become accustomed to their area, and if they associate your presence with stress, this can have a negative effect on your bonding.


*Bonded Pairs*

If you have gained bunnies that are already bonded to another rabbit you might find that the rabbits have less need to bond to you, and so the process can take longer, or you might find that one of the pair bonds quickly to you, but the other doesnât.

Bonded pairs might feel more confident investigating and feel safer in a new environment because they will be together. If one bonds to you, then the other might be more inclined to as well, because s/he will sense what his/her partner feels about you and how his/her partner feels around you. Having said that, if one rabbit associates you with stress, that mood can also be passed onto the other rabbit, so it is very important to watch the body language of the rabbits and to learn what it is they are telling you from their actions.


*Things you can try*

As I have already mentioned it is important that you donât go too fast, and donât push the rabbit more than necessary because this could backfire and make the rabbit retreat back into him/herself. Once the bunny is settled there are lots of things you can try to bond with your bunny; these are by no means exclusive, nor should be seen as that way. There are many methods to try, and these can obviously be used in conjunction with each other to reach the best effect and outcome.

_Watching your rabbit_- When you want to bond with your rabbit, you need to learn about your rabbit. An ideal way to do this is to just sit and watch your rabbit/s and not interacting. You can watch his/her habits, how s/he acts to certain things (such as you, anyone else in the house, other animals, noises, toys, smells), his/her favourite places, and quite simply, everything about your rabbit.

This is important because it will help you to read the signals that your rabbit will give you during the bonding process. It will also help you to appeal to your bunny, using the knowledge you have of him/her with regards to toys, favourite foods, safe places, noises s/he does or doesnât like and anything that shows preference.

The additional bonus of sitting and watching your rabbit, is that your rabbit will get used to your presence, which will give bonding a boost.

_Talking to your Rabbit_- It can be very helpful to get the rabbit used to your voice without adding pressure to the rabbit. Smith (Unknown) says that âTalking to your rabbit has a calming effectâ. If your rabbit feels calmer, s/he is more likely to trust you and feel calm and safe in your presence.

Sometimes sitting next to the rabbit, whilst the rabbit is in his/her cage, and talking to him/her about mundane things, or reading, might help the rabbit learn that your voice causes no harm, which can in turn lead the rabbit to know that your voice is safe.

_Treats_- Treats can be a very good way to entice a rabbit to you, and to teach the bun that being with you has a pleasurable outcome. This can only be used if the rabbit is old enough to tolerate treats, and also if you know what treats your new bunny friend likes (although trial and error can work well if you happen to hit the right treat early on).

There are lots of ways to help your rabbit associate you with treats. Nervous rabbits may take more time to associate you with them, than other bunnies.

To take the process slowly the treat could be placed in the food bowl. This is a place that the rabbit hopefully sees as safe, and so should eat the treat and discover all the deliciousness it holds. Over time the treat can start to be placed elsewhere in the cage so that the rabbit gets used to you putting your hand in and putting down a treat, and then leaving.

At this point the rabbit should start to associate you with the treat, and so you could try placing a treat on your hand and allowing the rabbit to come and take it. Do not move your hand though as this could be seen as threatening behaviour and might take you back a step. If the rabbit does not come and you need to move, place the treat where you hand was, and move (Caroline, Unknown).

A different method might be to, after having placed the treat in various places in the cage, use a fork or spoon to hold it in the cage, but make sure it is held still or it might scare the rabbit.





[/align]





[align=left]If the rabbit happily takes it from the spoon or fork, you can, over days, weeks, months, move your hand further down the fork or spoon until your hand touches the treat and the rabbit happily takes it.






At this point you could try not using the fork or spoon and the rabbit should happily take the treat from your hand. 




[/align]




[align=left]Your rabbit now associates you with good things, so good progress is being made. You could then try holding the treat a little way out of the cage, but so the rabbit can get to it and come to you easily, or leave a little trail of treats leading up to you.

Caroline (Unknown) suggest having treats on your lap. Once the rabbit associates you with treats, s/he might be more inclined to sit on your and eat, which is a huge step, as rabbits only eat if they feel safe. This could take some work though, so be patient. The rabbit might be curious, but might take a while to approach the food.














[/align]





[align=left]_Ignoring your_ rabbit- By this, I do not mean ignore and neglect the rabbit, it has a totally different meaning.

Rabbits are, by nature, very curious animals, and are most likely to investigate and give in to their curiosity if they do not feel threatened.

When your rabbit is out and about and having run time, you can sit or lie in the area. Do not interact with the rabbit, ie. âignoreâ the rabbit.

It can be helpful to do something else, like read, watch the TV, do puzzles, or pretend to do them as you watch the rabbit out the corner of your eye.

Most likely the rabbit will, at first, be confused, but the more you do this around your rabbit, the more curious the rabbit will get. You might find your rabbit sits directly in between you and whatever you are doing (such as between you and your book, if you are reading), or s/he might climb over you as if you are worldâs best toy.

Rabbits can react differently to different positions that you might try. Sitting and lying can encourage different behaviour from the rabbits.

_Sitting.
_








[/align]





[align=left]_Lying Down._



















[/align]




[align=left]Rabbits can also respond well to positions they donât associate as ânormalâ and might also become curious if you stay in a strange position.














[/align]





[align=left]Any behaviour like this means that your rabbit is learning to trust you and to interact with you, as well as learning to feel safe around you. Itâs important to not move when this is happening because your bun might see this as a threat, and you might end up going backwards through the process.


*Combining Methods for Bonding*

The methods previously mentioned are not exclusive to each other. They can work exceptionally well with each other and combining them can add the extra strength to help bond with your bunny. The reason they are described separately is because each rabbit is different and only the owner can know what things might combine to work best for his/her rabbits.

This is where it becomes trial and error as to what you feel works best for your rabbits. For example, if you are lying on the floor and ignoring your rabbit, you could have treats hidden about your person, and also talk to the rabbit in a soft manner, which combines three of the ideas that have been suggested.


*Other Things to be Aware of*

_Control_- It can be helpful for the rabbit to be in control. If it is possible with the rabbitâs housing and setup, allow the rabbit to come out of the cage/hutch by him/herself. This helps the rabbit to feel safer and more secure (DeGroat 2006). This may take a while before the rabbit plucks up the courage to leave, so be patient and wait for the rabbit to move of his/her own accord.

Sometimes itâs not possible nor practical to allow the rabbit to leave by him/herself, such as if the rabbit is housed outside, or if the rabbit is housed off of the ground, or if the rabbit has some form or disability. In these cases, if you have to remove the rabbit from his/her cage, do so slowly and calmly, talking to the rabbit in a low, calm voice. When you bring the bunny to the area that you want them, make sure you have something that the rabbit will deem safe, such as the rabbitâs litter box, or a hidey hole (cardboard box with sellotape removed can be an easy, cheap way to provide a good place to hide), to enable the rabbit to feel safer. The rabbit will need to be placed somewhere near the safe objects (if not even in the object, if this is appropriate) so that s/he knows where it is and knows where to retreat to if necessary.

_Strange behaviour_- Once you and you bunny have bonded, there may be times when s/he does not want to come anywhere near you, or acts differently from normal. If the cause is not illness then there will be another cause for this. Looking for other causes and reasons can help you understand your bunny further and also help you to understand why s/he is acting the way s/he is.

Rabbits have a heightened sense of smell, so you should think about how you smell, have you been near new/different animals, have you been to a new place very recently, have you changed any deodorant/perfume/body spray that you wear, is there any possibility that your scent smells foreign to your bunny for whatever reason?

Another reason why rabbits may act different to you might be your mood or how you feel. If you feel negative and go near your bunny, s/he might not want to come near you because they can sense those emotions; this is why it is important to be calm before going near your rabbit. Having said that, some rabbits can sense some moods and sense when their owner needs some comfort, so at times may become far more bonded to you than at previous times.

_Your hands_- Hands can be key when bonding with your rabbits because there are certain things that rabbits donât like, or can easily feel threatened by.

Before approaching your rabbit with your hands, make sure s/he knows that you are there. An easy way to do this is by talking to him/her, or, if your rabbit is deaf, try to come up with a light based method of letting the rabbit know, such as flicking a light on and off, or using a torch.

DeGroat (2006) advises that hands should not be put directly in front of the face. This is because rabbitâs see sideways and their vision at the front is limited. Having a hand there, especially with no warning, can startle the rabbit which can make them scared and more wary of future contact with people. Startling a rabbit can also cause him/her to react in a scared manner which might cause him/her to attack you in an effort to protect themselves.

Hands can be placed where a rabbit can investigate them, or smell them, but shouldnât be moved when s/he is interested in them. When approaching a rabbit with your hands, approach not directly from the front, but slightly to the side, where they can see the best. It is also important not to approach from above, as they may see this as a predator (in the wild a rabbit might associate something approaching from above as a bird of prey or some other prey animal). Approach slowly with no dramatic or sudden movement and offer the rabbit your hands so s/he can sniff them which can help them to see that those scary hands are not as scary as they thought.

_Stroking and cuddling_- Some bunnies, no matter how tightly bonded they are to you, will never like to be stroked or cuddled. Thatâs ok, thatâs their personality and choice, and it shouldnât be forced on them.

You might be able to win over your bunny, but equally, you may not. This depends on how you approach it, and also how strongly you rabbit feels about being stroked and/or cuddled.

Each rabbit has different preferences for where they might like to be stroked, so it is hard to say which each rabbit prefers without trying it out. As a general rule though, the top of the nose, cheeks and the ears seem to appeal to the widest range of rabbits (fuzzyrabbit.com). If you can find out what your bunny likes, then s/he might be more likely to sit and enjoy a stroke.

Make sure you never allow your bunny to feel trapped, such as being tightly held, when you are trying to bond. There are some cases when this can not be avoided, such as when medicine might need to be given, but for bonding purposes, it is important your bunny knows it is his/her choice to stay there. As with general bonding, try to make it appealing; treats can reinforce how nice strokes are, or s/he might discover it by him/herself provided you hit the right spot for strokes. Be patient with this, as with anything else bonding related and hopefully time will allow your bun to see that being stroked is an enjoyable occurrence.


*Ways rabbit show they are comfortable with you.*

Given that the ideal aim is for your rabbit to show s/he is comfortable with you, it might be helpful to know what a comfortable rabbit looks like.

Lying down, stretched out, asleep or dozing show the rabbit feels safe and comfortable. 



















[/align]



[align=left]The âdead bunny flopâ also shows a very comfortable rabbit.














[/align]





[align=left]



[/align]





[align=left]Rabbits will only clean themselves if they feel comfortable.











Rabbits will also eat if they feel safe and comfortable.









[/align]




[align=left]Your rabbit might also start to be more adventurous if s/he feels safe in the surroundings.









[/align]



[align=left]*Indications that a rabbit feels bonded to you*

Rabbits can show in many ways that they feel close to you and bonded to you, and they can be easy to miss as some are very subtle.

Your bunny might come over to see you when you are in the room and s/he is in his/her cage.




[/align]





[align=left]Your rabbit may sit near a part of your body (such as feet, hands) or sit near you generally, but not want contact or a fuss. Your rabbit might also lie down with you.














[/align]





[align=left]Your bunny might like to follow you around, or walk with you, or be involved in anything that you do. S/he might seek you out and want your company.












[/align]


[align=left]Rabbitâs might also lick or groom you, or your clothing. This shows they love you very much and is a strong indication of a bonded rabbit. A bunny who allows you to stroke them, also feels very safe.

These are only indications of what rabbits who feel bonded to you might do, there are more ways and that comes down to each individual rabbit. If you rabbit does not do all these things, that does not mean they are not bonded, so you need to look at how they act as a whole.

When you are finally bonded with your rabbit, it is such a priceless bond, and can bring happiness to all involved.


*Sources*

Caroline (Unknown). [url]http://www.rabbitresidence.org.uk/bonding.html[/url]

DeGroat, K (2006). [url]http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/shy.shtml[/url]

James, C, 1999. http://web.archive.org/web/20020224075413/www.therabbadwordarity.freeserve.co.uk/gestures.html

Fuzzy-Rabbit.com, 2003-2006. http://www.fuzzy-rabbit.com/behaviourfaq.htm

House Rabbit Resource Netowkr, Inc. (2001-2002) http://www.rabbitresource.org/library/behavior/bodylanguage.html

Mercer, E (2001) http://www.paperglyphs.com/rabbits/rabbittalk.html 

Sharon (Pet Web Site), Unknown. [url]http://www.petwebsite.com/article_read.asp?id=312&title=Rabbit%20Facts[/url]

Smith, K (Unknown). âRabbit Health in the 21st Century Second Edition: A Guide for Bunny Parentsâ

Unknown, Unknown. http://www.ehow.com/how_16472_bond-with-rabbit.html


*Relevant Links*

http://www.adoptarabbit.com/articles/packet/behavior.html 

http://www.ddfl.org/behavior/rabbit_behav.pdf

http://www.hopperhome.com/hopperhometalk.htm


*RO Threads*

Tips on Bonding with my Bunny
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28950&forum_id=48

No Connection with Skip
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=28113&forum_id=1

Isis and bonding with me
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31777&forum_id=48 

When She comes around
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32488&forum_id=1

Handling
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=30245&forum_id=48

How long do I give him?
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27454&forum_id=48

[/align]
[align=left]*written by Tracy Hutchings, Feb 2008, forRabbitsOnline.Net*[/align]
[align=left]*(Please do not reproduce this article without permission)*[/align]


----------



## Pipp (Mar 9, 2008)

PS: Sorry about anyspacing orcentering issues, I was going to wait for the new software before posting -- which makes posting articles much easier -- but that's still a week or two away and this advice will help people currently discussing this topic.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow

What a helpful and interesting thread!
You say Flashy wrote this? It is very good and I enjoyed reading it very much. It opened my eyes to quite a few things too!!

I love the pictures!!!!


----------



## ec (Mar 9, 2008)

The article is *great*, but the pictures make it *extra*-great! Well done, Flashy!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, Pipp! Nice to know that both my bunnies are bonded to me and it's a good article to keep in mind for the future. Flashy did a great job writing it! Does anyone know who the bunnies are? They're all so CUTE! I adore the little dutchie, for some reason he looks like he's wearing footy pajamas.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW! An Excellent article! Very well done, and the photo's really add a lot! (Good Job Flashy!)


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 9, 2008)

WOW! I didn't even read the entire thing and just WOW! That's great! You did a great job at writing this Flashy! 


The pictures are fantastic and I learned so much allready just by reading the captions of them! This really is great! 

I will read the entire thing tomorrow when I have more time, but I can defnitley see this helping me form a more noticeable bond with Magic and my other bunnies! 

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 10, 2008)

This is soo good I printed it out so I would have it forever! 

Thank You Flashy, for writing such a wonderful script...and thanks Pipp for posting it!

Emily


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 10, 2008)

Great job Flashy :rose:I hope you know how appreciated you are in the forum :hug2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 11, 2008)

:great:Good job Flashy! This is going to help me working with my shelter bunnies.


----------



## Maukin (Mar 11, 2008)

Wonderful, Excellent, easy to read article!

I'm going to print this up for my local shelter and also have copies on hand myself to give out to people who buy my eventual babies.

Well Done!!!!!:great:


----------



## butsy (Apr 15, 2010)

exelent article !!. that helped a lot . i wasnt sure if my minilop was totally commited, but i just found out she is


----------



## Flashy (Apr 16, 2010)

*butsy wrote: *


> exelent article !!. that helped a lot . i wasnt sure if my minilop was totally commited, but i just found out she is


That's awesome


----------



## juju (Apr 17, 2010)

:biggrin: this has helped me so much as i had to rescue a rabbit who was going to be put down because the owner got a job!!!!!!. he is very timid at the moment, he is a 3-4 yr old lionhead and whether they are like this in general i dont know but this will help im sure, my other 2 know i wont harm them and they are totally chilled with me which is very satisfying.:thumbupet:


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 17, 2010)

My rabbit has a habbit of trying to run between my legs when I started to get up and walking back and forth in my room or popping out of his hidding place to surprise me. Is it a sign of affection?


----------



## Flashy (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cottonball wrote: *


> My rabbit has a habbit of trying to run between my legs when I started to get up and walking back and forth in my room or popping out of his hidding place to surprise me. Is it a sign of affection?


If he is unneutered then that is driven by hormones and a need to make babies, but if not, then he wants to spend time with you and is interested in you, I should think. I have a boy who does that, and it led to the creation of the 'Badger Shuffle' because he is always under and between our feet.


----------



## Flag (Apr 20, 2010)

I just adopted my rabbit Dove yesterday and she's already showing many signs that she is comfortable with us! we even got our first binkies and bunny flops within the day!


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (May 2, 2010)

Very Glad to know me and my older Lionhead are on the rigth track. I haven't really handled her so much, we've had her 10 days. I'm glad she is getting more comfortable  Thank you so much for this. Great Information and the pictures make it that much better!


----------



## MyMy (May 2, 2010)

Great article! I really enjoyed and now I know that my bunny is truly bonded with me!

Awesome Job!!!:thumbup


----------



## Sweetie (May 5, 2010)

When I first got Sweetie, she bonded with me instantly. Got a few binkies within hours of bringing her home. Some lionheads are really sweet. I think that it depends on your lionhead.

I need to work on bonding with Prince. This article will help me do that.


----------



## nicolevins (Aug 16, 2010)

Really enjoyed the read! I now know that my rabbits are bonded with me  Wasn't too sure on my nethie/polish before I read this, but turns out she is


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 25, 2010)

:great: nice info! cutec pics!


----------



## migglez (Aug 30, 2010)

I remember , after a few weeks of rescuing him from a park, I was lying on the floor, allowing Binkers to explore.( I had been able to pet him occasionally, and built up some trust over the course of this time) He came over and gave me little licks on the nose! It brought tears to my eyes, and I knew we were buddies forever! I can actually say "kisses", and should he be in the mood, will respond accordingly.( I wish he would listen to the word "No"!) We take turns " grooming' each other. Him "kisses", then me "pets". He still detests being held, and barely tolerates being picked up. But I can scoop him up long enough to put him on the bed to be petted, and he quickly forgets he was mad. He will settle right down, and even do a little "tooth-purring" (a sign of contentment, where he gently grinds his teeth). Oh, he was 4 months old when I rescued him, and is now 3! Litter-trained and cage -free!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you so much. Your article helps us a lot! My husband and I, we both are so new about bunny.Our daughter is 4 months old Mini lop.We've got her since July 2010. Now she loves to be petted and likes to be around us. However, she doesn't like to be picked up and she gets annoyed when we have to clean her bottom, as the vet suggested us to do so. With your article , now we know how to bond with her and we do hope that she will bond with us soon !  Thanks again.


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 8, 2011)

I saw "binkies" mentioned in a couple replies. That's a new term for me, what does it mean?

Excellent article. I think we're on the right track w/ my Flemish. She actually bonded rather quickly, I think. She was barely handled when I got her at 6 months from the breeder. 3 months later and she's so sweet. She does have her moments, however, but then quickly goes back to being her sweet, silly bun bun self.


----------



## Vanbun (Mar 11, 2011)

*amdfarm wrote: *


> I saw "binkies" mentioned in a couple replies. That's a new term for me, what does it mean?
> 
> Excellent article. I think we're on the right track w/ my Flemish. She actually bonded rather quickly, I think. She was barely handled when I got her at 6 months from the breeder. 3 months later and she's so sweet. She does have her moments, however, but then quickly goes back to being her sweet, silly bun bun self.


Hi amdfarm:

Binkies means that the bunny has jumped up in the air and did a spin for you or jumped in the air and kick his hind legs out behind him in a different direction. They're actually very funny to watch when they do this. They kind of remind me of a large furry kernal of popcorn in a popper when they do this. Spotty does this all the time in the backyard when we're outside. When I laugh and tell him that was amazing he does it some more and tries to make it even more spectacular. He also does it to tease the dog into chasing him around. So when our dog comes close he'd leap straight up in the air, binky the dog on his nose and takes off across the lawn with the dog trying to catch him.


----------



## Eli (Apr 9, 2011)

Great article! Very nice to know I have been doing things properly with my recent adoptee, Eli. He seems to be warming up to petting and doesn't growl much anymore when I move stuff around. My girl Bubbles however, she is apparently in love with us. We don't get any rest with her since she wants to play and kiss all day.


----------



## Kat143 (Apr 12, 2011)

Great article it helped a lot!


----------



## ape.soldi (May 10, 2011)

I have a question regarding the part about licking and grooming towards the end. My rabbit licks me and my clothes but then will proceed to nip after a few seconds. Is that still a sign of affection or is it totally different then?


----------



## riehldiehl8806 (May 22, 2011)

please help me and vote for my rabbit i only need 40 more votes to be in the top 20 cutest pets...please vote it really takes just 2 seconds www.cutestpetcontest.com/vote.php?EID=100401808


----------



## Madalynster (Jun 20, 2011)

Thank you so much!! that was so helpful and really helped me know what I can do and what I can't do! 

My bun is very happy now that I read this and know the best about how to be around him.


----------



## Flashy (Jul 1, 2011)

*ape.soldi wrote: *


> I have a question regarding the part about licking and grooming towards the end. My rabbit licks me and my clothes but then will proceed to nip after a few seconds. Is that still a sign of affection or is it totally different then?


If you watch bunnies groom other bunnies, generally they will lick a bit, and chew a bit, like chewing out knots or fur, and I believe this is likely to be the same thing. It is all part of grooming, just a less humanly acceptable way than the licking. 

The other possibility is that your bunny has got fed up of grooming you, and wants you to groom him back.

It's a case of reading the full situation and the full body language to give you a clue. 

Mine do this though, many bunnies do.


----------



## housetb (Aug 5, 2011)

This is a great article. I'm happy to realize how lucky I am to have the rabbit I do. He bonded only after a day with my wife and I. He licks us all the time. He also nibbles on our hands a little which someone else told me is common among rabbits who were used to being with other rabbits.


----------



## Rizza (Aug 16, 2011)

Great article! I found it so helpful  I googled binkies because I had never heard the term before, it turns out that George has been doing binkies since day one. I've only had him for 3 days and he is already well and truly comfortable here based on the article. He happily comes up and visits us when we are on the lounge watching TV, and he spends hours exploring and playing in the house. He followed me into my bedroom today and since then he has been making sneaky trips in there when he thinks I'm not looking. I guess we must be doing something right


----------



## HRB (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you for the article. Very helpful. I had thought maybe my rabbits aren't so close to me as with some other rabbit owners since it doesn't let me pick it up and doesn't follow me around much... but now that I know it is close to me since they let me stroke them, and they do like to climb all over me when I read a comic book. It's just normal that not all rabbits like to be picked up.


----------



## DelightfulEccentricity (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a WONDERFUL article, especially as I am a total novice to rabbits and didn't know anything about how to recognize bonding or whether or not the rabbit is comfortable in their person's presence. It also makes me feel really happy and grateful, because my doe Jameson is already showing some of the signs of being comfortable around me...she'll gladly take treats, eat with me sitting right beside her and when I walk into the room, she always comes over to the front of her cage (currently a huge dog crate, will be a custom hutch soon!) and stands up on her back legs and stares at me. I'm really touched to think she's already so trusting after so short a time living here with me!

I can't thank you enough, this article is both very helpful and very detailed, I really appreciated reading it!


----------



## lopluver (Oct 4, 2011)

AWESOME thread!!! It is REALLY helping with Lollipop and I!! :great::great::nicethread:nicethread:nicethread


----------



## CrystalBabb (Oct 18, 2011)

That was very good, and the pictures made it even better!! We have only had a rabbit a week and a half or so, and that lets me know we are on the right track! Thanks


----------



## Rosieleon (Oct 21, 2011)

What a great article. Thanks.

I have had my Poppet for about 3 months, She is coming up to 6 months old and shows that she is very comfortable spending most of her time sleeping around the livingroom floor and jumps on my lap for food but then jumps off as soon as she is finished eating. 

Trying to train her to be held lightly when she sits on me so she isn't so scared when I hold her at the vet.


----------



## MILU (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, I hadn't seen this post before, it's great!!! I got it saved on my computer, it might help me when I get my next bunny... it has many tips, goes much beyond what I did to get bonded with my bunnies, which worked well, but who knows what the future brings... hehe Thanks a lot for all your help!


----------



## Viola (Dec 7, 2011)

This is amazing. I just used it on my friends notoriously grumpy skittish bunny, he practically licked my legs off, binkied and flopped at my feet. Seriously amazing. One evening, he's a different rabbit.


----------



## ThatCrazyRabbit (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you for the posting!! It will definitely help me understand Viv better


----------



## Chase (Feb 17, 2012)

When i got my first rabbit, a lionhead, we didn't bond right away. And still don't think we've really bonded, up until a week ago when we got a second bunny (a flemish). After getting a new rabbit, we've seem to start bonding more. But the new rabbit and i seem to have bonded instantly. It's really great. It's exactly what i've wanted from my lionhead a year and a half ago. But my lionhead seems happier then ever before, so i think we are bonding really well now.


----------



## luvanimals987 (Feb 20, 2012)

i just got my bunnies a few days ago. they do sit on my lap and let me gently pet them. i do this with them one at a time tho. i also sit with them on the floor while they explore. no, they don't really like being picked up, but they will come to me and climb on my lap. i go slow and take my time and once i do pick them up, they seem content to just sit on my lap. should i not hold and pet them? is it okay since they stretch out and lie on their side? i don't wanna break their trust. thanks! this info is very helpful!


----------



## lopmom (Feb 22, 2012)

Great thread and pictures!!! Really helped me understand that Bailey is feeling comfortable with us and we are bonding! arty0002: Yay! 
He has been a great addition to our family! :happybunny:


----------



## snowflakesmama (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks. Really helpful!


----------



## GTOJOE2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, awesome read ! I've easy gotten binkies After two days with my new 8 week old dwarf ! He also LOVES to explore and will eat, loungenear me, let me pick him up and let him and take treats from my hands 

Glad to know he feels safe around me as I try not to get to excited or emotional in his presence.


----------



## Vandy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Im Vandy from India, new for this fourm, recently 10 days back I bought 1 Male Rabbit- name Whisky, from pet shop My problem is that I dont knw his age.

Can anyone help me to identify How old is he?/.. Even Pet Shop guy dont know abt his age. Im Attaching his picstures.

Regds

Vandy

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.375677979111003.96686.100000064137478&type=3#!/photo.php?fbid=377889218889879&set=a.375677979111003.96686.100000064137478&type=3&theater


----------



## p.popps (Apr 20, 2012)

I am new to owning a bunny and this is very helpful! Thanks sooo much!


----------



## KaliQ (May 13, 2012)

I have a question about licking...our mini lop will spend forever licking my husband's fingers, hands, even face if he gets on the floor with her, but takes one sniff at me and turns away. She will let me pet her and will bump her nose with mine sometimes. Just wondering if there's an explanation for why she licks him and not me.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 17, 2012)

*KaliQ wrote: *


> I have a question about licking...our mini lop will spend forever licking my husband's fingers, hands, even face if he gets on the floor with her, but takes one sniff at me and turns away. She will let me pet her and will bump her nose with mine sometimes. Just wondering if there's an explanation for why she licks him and not me.


I would be wondering about heirarchy. It might be that she feels boss over you, but not over him, or that you haven't got as solid bond with her, as he does.


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 18, 2012)

These are really elpful tips! I enjoyed the pictures. I'm going to try this with some of my rabbits!


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 18, 2012)

helpful*


----------



## shadow1994 (Aug 20, 2012)

Is it weird for a bunny to sprint across a room while hopping ,bucking, and spinning in 180 dregrees?


----------



## SaruCharmed (Oct 7, 2012)

I only got my rabbit this Tuesday. She must feel very comfortable with me already because if I come to the cage she sniffs at me, even coming right up to my face and sniffing and nudging it and she doesn't seem scared at all any more if I'm doing anything near her, and she's licked up and down my arms, and climbed all over me when I'm lying down. It's amazing because when I first met her at the pet store, the pet store employee and I were holding her and she was so scared her little feet were shaking! She still doesn't like being picked up and she struggles and kicks a little but it's becoming easier.


----------



## SaruCharmed (Oct 7, 2012)

shadow1994 wrote:


> Is it weird for a bunny to sprint across a room while hopping ,bucking, and spinning in 180 dregrees?



Nope. It's called a binky. :biggrin2:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

Great job at adopting a bunny that was about to be put down, we need more people like you. And great job Flashy that was an outstanding article!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 8, 2012)

Great news!!! that's how my rabbit was when I adopted him only he was never scared of me

And great job Flashy!!! that was one outstanding article!


----------



## random faerie (Nov 25, 2012)

Very useful! I just got my first rabbit and although I've had other small mammals as pet, this article helped me understand how to deal with my bunny more!

I think I've been petting him too much for the first day. XD


----------

